# Theres gotta be an easier way!



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

So, I give Odin Trifexis for fleas/worms ect. That's not the issue here... the issue arose when I tried to give him his pill this morning. Now yes he's been on this for most of the time I've had him, but I personally have not given it to him, my BF always did. He would wrap it in turkey or cheese so Odin would take it and then hold his mouth shut and kinda move his jaws for him effectivly making him chew it. Well now that my BF has moved out (sorta) I had to give him his pill this morning. And it was hell! Im not strong enough to overpower his jaws in the least. And I wraped it in turkey and Odin was able even with my hands around his muzzle to separate the turkey from the pill and work it up to his front teeth, effectivly tryin to spit it out. Long story short, I ended up stradling him to hold him still and shoving the pill down his throat. .... I felt terrible and surely there is a better way to do this.


Alright chime in! How do u make ur dog eat a pill or something else they don't want?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Nope.. Hide it in food or plunge it on down ;-). Good job!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Pfft wrap it in turkey. My dogs either take it or get it shoved down their throat! I don't have enough time to fool with some picky dog that thinks it's gonna have the option of taking it medicine. Lol but that's just me, after being a vet tech 9 years I have a low tolerance for animals that don't want to take their meds when I tell them to, cats included!!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

If I'm feeling nice I'll give them a treat after.... Actually that's not being nice, that's preventing them from gagging it back up


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Bwahaha! Duely noted Ariel. Although I must say when I read ur first post, u sounded very angry lol. But it sounds like I just gotta shove it down his throat. LOL!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Lol I wasn't angry, darn text. But ya just back him in the corner and shive it


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Peanut butter is the key to forcing foul tastes. Dab the pill in peanut butter and stick it to the roof of his mouth. He'll eather swallow it with the peanut butter, or it will disolve by the time he gets all of the peanut butter off the roof of his mouth. No wrestling moves, no man handeling, heck, I barely have to touch Ecko. When he sees the peanut butter jar he is happy to sit and wait for his pill.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I just put the pill as far back on his tongue/throat as it will go, hold his mouth shut and massage his throat causing the reflexive swallow. Then I go wash my hands


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks gals and Stan lol. I wasn't sure about the peanut butter Shanna but we'll see next month. But for the most part sounds like ill just have to shove it as far back as I can and hold his mouth shut. Lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Your welcome !!!!Bil jac frozen .. Nothing beats it for that purpose either ;-) if not plunge it on down..


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I always put the pill in about an inch piece if a hot dog. My dogs LOVE hotdogs and take it very easy.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

The problem with the hotdog trick is that these trifexis pills are about as big around as a hotdog. Lol but yes that would work otherwise


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> The problem with the hotdog trick is that these trifexis pills are about as big around as a hotdog. Lol but yes that would work otherwise


Well I can see how that might not work


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You can also try hamburger meat. Switch it up and don't use the same thing so that he's excited and gulps the "treat". Otherwise force is necessary lol.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> You can also try hamburger meat. Switch it up and don't use the same thing so that he's excited and gulps the "treat". Otherwise force is necessary lol.


I noticed that this morning lol. I tossed him the last slice of turkey in the package and he had to inspect it before he ate it to make sure it was pill less lololol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You can try canned food, get a spoonful of canned food and put the pill in it and that should work. IMO though if it was my dog I would shove I down the hatch! lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> I noticed that this morning lol. I tossed him the last slice of turkey in the package and he had to inspect it before he ate it to make sure it was pill less lololol


Hahahahaha Odin is a trip! Sadly I am very good at thing since Mel is on Benadryl 3 times a day during allergy season he has no choice. I used to have to shove it down. Now he opens for me and I put it in as much as I can and then don't let him spit it out by clamping his jaw If I feel i need too. Always gets something yummy flyer it's over so he is fine with it.

Sucks you only have it once a month. Maybe get some small bits of cheese and practice tossing it back on his so that when next month comes he will be psyched thinking it his daily cheese bit down the throat lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

performanceknls said:


> You can try canned food, get a spoonful of canned food and put the pill in it and that should work. IMO though if it was my dog I would shove I down the hatch! lol


Yeah I was thinking that. But next time ill prolly just shove it down his throat lol!



ames said:


> Hahahahaha Odin is a trip! Sadly I am very good at thing since Mel is on Benadryl 3 times a day during allergy season he has no choice. I used to have to shove it down. Now he opens for me and I put it in as much as I can and then don't let him spit it out by clamping his jaw If I feel i need too. Always gets something yummy flyer it's over so he is fine with it.
> 
> Sucks you only have it once a month. Maybe get some small bits of cheese and practice tossing it back on his so that when next month comes he will be psyched thinking it his daily cheese bit down the throat lol


That would be funny to do with the daily cheese. And yes Odin is quite a ham! Its too bad we all live so far apart! U would love him in person!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I didn't read all of the replies but you could try the 'lottery' system: toss a few pieces of kibble or treat to him in the air (be sure he sees them in your hand) and then on the 5th one or so toss the trifexis and then immediately chuck him another one or two kibbles/treats. this has worked for us on occasion.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Yeah I was thinking that. But next time ill prolly just shove it down his throat lol!
> 
> That would be funny to do with the daily cheese. And yes Odin is quite a ham! Its too bad we all live so far apart! U would love him in person!


Haha I am sure I would! He seems so awesome!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

HAHA!!!! Success! his Trifexis for this month came in the mail and i asked Odin to laydown, then i straddled him pulled back his head and shoved the darn thing as far back in his throat as i could. :angeldevi and it worked!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> HAHA!!!! Success! his Trifexis for this month came in the mail and i asked Odin to laydown, then i straddled him pulled back his head and shoved the darn thing as far back in his throat as i could. :angeldevi and it worked!


Good deal!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

